# School me on tarp sheds



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Harbor Freight


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Saw that, I have Lowe’s, HD, NTools, and HF here in town. Plenty to pick from.
My first thought was go cheap and don’t bitch when it tears up as long as it gets you through a few months.
But... it would be cool if I could park the boat under it. 
Are the more expensive tarp sheds waterproof, and how long should I expect it to last? Is there a huge jump in quality along with price? Or are the more expensive ones just less crappy? Thanks


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve been researching these a lot lately as I want one too use as a greenhouse/shadehouse. To me it looks like King Canopy or Quictent make the best ones. A couple of hundred dollars should get you a good quality unit if that’s what you’re looking for.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

I hadn’t seen those yet, thank you!


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

weatherport.com if you want to live in it. farmtek.com for lower cost alternatives.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Ok baller.
Those are super nice though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2019)

If spraying paint under a plastic tarp canopy do not expect the tarp to last! The airborne solvents in the paint will dramatically reduce the life of the tarp... in like, it will begin to fall apart within weeks of spraying. The solvents rise and coat the tarp then begin to eat it! This had been my experience and is just another disposable when performing the task.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

I’ll be rolling and tipping. Won’t be spraying. I just need something to fight the bugs, dust and dew while I paint and I’d like to be able store the boat under it for a couple years after I finish.
I’m seeing a price point break in a few brands, ~$250 for a 10x20, then an upgraded version for ~$400 for a 10x20.
How many years are you guys getting out of the ~$250 models out there?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

After the fact if you go to replace the tarp I have a 10x10 I use to cover my wood pile. I use the heavy duty grey and brown tarps. I get about a year out of them before they start to break down.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My guess is any material that comes with the assembly is crap. All
My dads fell apart. Made to last a season or two at most. If you were to change the fabric to some expensive material like those made by Sunbrella you would be happier in the long run.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Before you start painting use yard gard for a few consecutive day to kill the bugs and keep them away.

Wet the ground before to keep the dust down.

No comment on canopies as they are all junk.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Update, I got the HF tarp shed. Put it together carefully, used self tapping screws on all the joints so it couldn’t pull apart, wrapped the seams in duct tape to protect the canopy from chafe, made sure the anchors were deep and tightly attached.
20-25 mph winds came through for the next 24 hours and after seeing how much it moved around, brackets and poles were already bending, canopy had somehow managed to get a tear, took that thing back to HF in a pile and got a refund.
I can’t see how tarp sheds are viable. Not without going with a WAY better version. Needed improvement in materials, design, everything. Was pissed. Lotta work for exercise.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve looked at a few to use as a shadehouse for my hydroponics/aquaponics garden but I’ve just about decided to do a post and beam/timber frame structure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s a big kite...


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

GaG8tor, same. :nod:
I brought the boat to my house in AR that I’m getting ready to sell. Working on it in the garage when I get burnt out on remodeling. 
Smack, yes, or a parachute. I knew from that little blow that it wouldn’t make it through a tropical storm even if it glanced us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2020)

sss said:


> Wanting to start painting my 14’ Jon boat soon, will take a while since winter is here. I should catch some decent paint days every now and then though.
> Put the final coat of waterproofing on my transom board today, had several bugs become part of the finish. That’s gonna p*ss me off if it happens during paint. Would you guys recommend a decent tarp shed that I can use to protect the wet paint from bugs, dust and dew?
> I think a 10x20 would be big enough. I’ll be rolling and tipping, not spraying BTW.
> Thanks, Shell


The bugs can serve as no skid! Embrace them.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

A “decent “ tarp shed or canopy is gonna at least cost 3-400. For a few dollars more, one could have a steel carport. I’ve got one that was here when I bought this place. I’ll just drop some kind of sheeting down when it comes time to paint. That is if I’ll ever get my other project out from under it.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

sss, you’re in AR, as in Arkansas? Whereabouts?


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

GaG8tor said:


> sss, you’re in AR, as in Arkansas? Whereabouts?


Hot Springs


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

My fiancé lived in Cabot when we met. It’s beautiful out there. We’ve done a lot of good fishing out there and in Missouri. Some of the best freshwater fishing I’ve ever done in my life.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes sir! I brought my flyrod with me when I came up here. Hoping to catch my first smallmouth on the fly.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

We fished the Saline down near that way. You ever fish the Buffalo? Probably the most beautiful piece of water I’ve ever seen in my life. Actually probably the most beautiful place I’ve ever seen. Good luck to ya with the brownies. They are a blast on the fly.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

I love the buffalo national river! I have covered about 70 miles if it’s 130 mile length in a kayak over the years with my kids, eight and 15 now. All of us were there for every mile of it.  One day we will finish.
Locally here, I like to fish the Caddo River. Ouachita River above Ouachita Lake, The little Missouri River above Lake Greeson are also really fun.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Trout fished the White and Little Red also. It truly is “The Natural State”


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Any Morejohn builders care to add input to this thread?
I noticed @VANMflyfishing build a Beryllium under a portable garage.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

KurtActual said:


> Any Morejohn builders care to add input to this thread?
> I noticed @VANMflyfishing build a Beryllium under a portable garage.


I have a shelter logic 20x10 I bought of facebook for 180. I used 6 concrete deck blocks from lowe's to build a "floor" out of treated wood. All in around 300. check out my Instagram for more pictures or shoot me a PM

Good:
Cheap, keeps the mess outside, you can open the sides and have some breeze come through, easy takedown post build, no worried about dust/dirt/smell inside house

Bad:
Moisture builds up and can drop on curing resin so pick your days to lay down resin which slows build, can get cold or hot, you have to cleanup and bring tools/materials back inside


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Harbor Freight


Just don't expect to get much more than a couple months out of the tarp material as the sun's U.V. really eats them up. You probably will finish your project quickly enough to not have to think about the longevity.


----------

